# Rlt Russians



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

There doesn't seem to be too many Russian watches still for sale on the sales site anymore,apart from the VE watches,and not too many added in the updates recently either or at least I don't think so.Is RLT getting away from selling Russian brand watches?

thanks

Graham


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think Roy is having problems sourcing a reputable supplier Graham


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy was one of the few who sold them at one time and he deserves credit for that.

It seems that Russian watches are everywhere now. A lot of people have jumped on the wagon and its getting pretty full.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Roy was one of the few who sold them at one time


Indeed he was, that's how I came across RLT in the 1st place doing a Google for poljot.


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

There does indeed seem to be a rash of new dealers selling Russian brands and at first glance seem competatively priced but once shipping costs ,duty and sometimes dubious after sales service are factored in are maybe not such a good deal,

cheers

Graham


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Greyowl,

For what it is worth I gather (and Roy no doubt can more accurately say) that Poljot are rather unhappy to the point of non-supply to those who do not sell at Poljot's Recommended Retail Price.................rather kills the market as there has been much talk of over pricing by the likes of Poljot etc.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

greyowl said:


> dubious after sales service


I think this is a big point in roy's not stocking them anymore, he, just as much as us, needs a supplier he can trust, one who will refund or replace watches within the warranty period if Roy can't fix them himself. If Roy is not confident he can offer a 1st class product and give it the "RLT" backing then he isn't going to stock it, for fear of his own reputation being damaged.

And if poljot are insisting their watches carry their RRP and Roy has to put them for sale at QVC prices then there's not a lot of point as he will never shift them.

It's a shame really as the only way to get reasonably priced russians is to put yourself at risk of not knowing what your getting.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm pretty sure its a price issue too - if Roy can't sell them at the price he likes and knows he can

offer most to the customer for he just won't do it... which is in line with the 'spirit' of the rest of the

watches found on the site including his own.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

As most people are aware Vomax now make and sell almost all the Russian Poljot watches.

Last year Volmax saw that I had Poljots on the site and sent me this email :



> â€œVOLMAXâ€ Company is the owner of watch brands â€œAVIATORâ€, â€œBURANâ€ and â€œSHTURMANSKIEâ€ which have been registered under International Registration, namely:
> 
> Trade mark â€œAVIATORâ€ is registered under Licence 003220341 of 21/12/2004
> 
> ...


My Reply :



> Hello,
> 
> We buy our watches from an authorised dealer. I can sell anything I like, they are not fakes.
> 
> ...


Our source in Russia said that he could no longer supply us as a new UK distributor had been appointed and we would have to buy from them. When I contacted the UK distributor of Volmax they wanted me to buy a shed load of watches at nearly double the price that I had been paying.

I politely said no thank you.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

What`s the situation with Vostok Roy, any chance you might get in some more Amphibias etc?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Roy said:


> When I contacted the UK distributor of Volmax they wanted me to buy a shed load of watches at nearly double the price that I had been paying.
> 
> I politely said no thank you.


What's the bet on these prices remaining high for long? It's their loss, they will be crying out for reputable dealers later on. Every watch (Or anything) finds it's "real" value sooner or later.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > When I contacted the UK distributor of Volmax they wanted me to buy a shed load of watches at nearly double the price that I had been paying.
> ...


I wonder how long they will manage to sell them on QVC?

The prices and designs of the Volmax Poljots, Aviators etc are not to my liking ... the appeal of the pre-Volmax Poljots was that they looked Soviet ..... not "New Russian"


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks to all for the clarification,It's a real shame to hear the problems involved in just trying to deliver a quality product at a fair price ...............doesn't make sense but somehow not surprising either......

Graham


----------

